# Kurt Atterberg - Symphony No. 3 ("Pictures of the West Coast")



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra 
Conductor: Sixten Ehrling


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Very good, I think his best, I have the Neeme Järvi recording,


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I've played this symphony as well as the 6th. The latter is the better work. But the 3rd has it's charms and thrills to be sure. It could be the loudest symphony I've ever played. The brass players have a field day with it and the contrabassoon part I played was really fun, too. Lots to do and well-written for the instrument. Atterberg is another one of those composers who should have a few works in the standard repertoire and are played somewhat regularly, but alas, that hasn't happened.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> I've played this symphony as well as the 6th. The latter is the better work. But the 3rd has it's charms and thrills to be sure. It could be the loudest symphony I've ever played. The brass players have a field day with it and the contrabassoon part I played was really fun, too. Lots to do and well-written for the instrument. Atterberg is another one of those composers who should have a few works in the standard repertoire and are played somewhat regularly, but alas, that hasn't happened.


The last movement is magic IMO.


----------

